# My latest ABF 16v ITB setup



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

Bought from a friend in Germany. They're 48s as I found these really got going in the top end on my last motor. Noticeable loss of torque below 4,000rpm over 45s, but gain another 15-25hp depending on the setup - mainly valve sizes. Plus they taper down in size to the 16v manifold.
Going to run 13:1 Woessner Pistons amongst other things. I have some custom 304/296 solid cams left over, which will go in also.
Target is 240hp without needing to exceed 9,200rpm, which devoured my flywheel bolts last time








































I hope to have it done by the end of the year, as money is too tight at the moment to jump right in










_Modified by H8SV8S at 12:08 AM 4-16-2006_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: My latest ABF 16v ITB setup (H8SV8S)*

Very cool I am hoping for 180whp with 13.5:1 comp 41mm in 34mm ex 45mm ITBs and MSnSand a 288 cam on a 2.0L 8v . I would like to see your setup in the car


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: My latest ABF 16v ITB setup (H8SV8S)*

are you shure you don't have it from ebay.de? saw exactly the same pictures over here


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: My latest ABF 16v ITB setup (19E-299)*


_Quote, originally posted by *19E-299* »_are you shure you don't have it from ebay.de? saw exactly the same pictures over here









Yep that's them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My friend bought them and now sold them to me for cheap








Although, even the retail price is very good value compared to others.



_Modified by H8SV8S at 2:14 AM 4-16-2006_


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

Only thing with this is again the problem with ABF alternator clearance. They should come in the mail in a week so I'll have to offer them up and see. 
I should be able to machine the mounting face as I've had to do before, though


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H8SV8S* »_Only thing with this is again the problem with ABF alternator clearance. They should come in the mail in a week so I'll have to offer them up and see. 
I should be able to machine the mounting face as I've had to do before, though









you could always mount the alternator on the rear of the engine like the BBM 16 G60 setup.


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
you could always mount the alternator on the rear of the engine like the BBM 16 G60 setup.

I've considered this before, but I reckon it'd almost be easier to fab a bracket that just mounts it lower down... I'll see how I go.
When I start building the motor, I'll get a build thread going







Thanks for the suggestion anyway


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*

Holy crap, those ITB's are very low-profile. Gonna be an amazingly clean setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

Here is mine but an 8v


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_Holy crap, those ITB's are very low-profile. Gonna be an amazingly clean setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Here is mine but an 8v 









Love it







Nice alt. setup too


----------



## E60 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: My latest ABF 16v ITB setup (H8SV8S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H8SV8S* »_











Sweet set-up.. I like the injector postion of these throttles. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You should polish that lower 16v manni though, that would be hot.


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'll bling them up a bit - those aren't even my pics as my set still hasn't even turned up


----------



## 19E-299 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_Here is mine but an 8v 









is that the stock position from every ABF alternator?







is the belt the same profile as the G60? that would give me really good posibilities to put the itb's to the 16v head.
whats needed to put the alternator at that position?


----------



## jeff piwonka (Sep 1, 2003)

some N2O fogger nozzles would right at home in that plate between the bodies the flange....


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (jeff piwonka)*

wow, I just saw those same pics on ebay.de today
slick setup


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (19E-299)*

The setup is the same as the 16v ABF and 94 ABA non AC here in the states. The bracket is the same. Screen name Wizard of OD has these setups complete with new components


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

older thread, but i am looking into itb's for my 16v swap and really like the look of this setup. Who makes the tb's (or what are they off of)? With all the fabbing necessary to build manifolds, I wonder how hard it would be to build a set of throttle bodies like these (cnc'd body, butterflies from another set of throttle bodies, etc)......


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_The setup is the same as the 16v ABF and 94 ABA non AC here in the states. The bracket is the same. Screen name Wizard of OD has these setups complete with new components









Incase anyone was wondering about this I can confirm it - I have the 94 non ac and the ABF sitting next to each other and the mounts are the same, but the pulley arrangmenet is different


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (mack73)*

hey can I get a link to those ITB's and maybe the German word for ITB's so I can run a search?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Freerevving)*

on my 9a 16v, i used the stock mount an cut off the top mount, then mounted the alt on the lower remaining mounts, this clears my setup with space to spare, unless your setup is greatly different than mine, you shouldnt have any space issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see it all setup and done, the car is already gorgeous as it is


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

http://www.turbotechnik-grossholz.de/
took me forever to figure out how to type that stupid ezette or whatever it is (lol, aparently i retained a lot of the german i took back in middle school)


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*

you'll note on their product page they sell a adapter to mate those throttle bodies to the audi 1.8 20v N/A engine... time to put that aeb head of mine to use..


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*

wish i could read that page. Looks like they have em for the 16v engine too. Wonder what they cost.....


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*









so hot..


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: My latest ABF 16v ITB setup (H8SV8S)*









what the fuuuuuuuuuhh!!
in a caddy no less


----------

